# Yahoo- Living a life blighted by chronic pain (Oldham Chronicle)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

KIRSTI Horrocks is not your average teenager. While most are out having a good time, Kirstiâ€™s evenings are often spent at home alone with her father. When she does go out she is often forced back home long before the night is over.View the full article


----------

